# Fender Sonoran tuning machines



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

I am looking for advice from the fine folks here regarding replacement tuners for my Sonoran. It is typical Fender with the tuners six a side. I bought the guitar a couple of years ago and since then the machines have become almost useless in keeping in tune. One bend or wide vibrato and there goes the tuning. FYI it is a left hand model, if that makes a difference on available tuning machines.

Thanx,
MW


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Look for tuners with at least a 16:1 ratio; 18:1 is even better. Tuners with these specs are of better quality than most and will help keep your guitar in tune.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanx for the reply. I did check out the Waverly tuners in the Stew-Mac catalogue. They are 18:1 ratio tuners. My concern is if they fit without modifying them. They appear to longer than the original Fender tuners presently on the guitar, which fit tightly together end to end.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Are you sure it's not the nut that needs attention ?

Sounds like the strings are binding in the slots .

Its rarely the tuning machines .


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it's the tuners. I had the guitar set up by a professional when new. The tuners it came with are sort of a Klusson repop. Which look real cool for a retro look but seem to be on the cheap side. However you may be correct. But the last of our guitar shops here recently shut down. So I am relying on folks here or any help possible. I do like this guitar. Heres to hoping. Thanx.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Did you change string gauge or brands since you had it set up ?? 
Try some graphite from a pencil down in the nutslots to lube them up ,chapstick will work too.

If it helps any then the slots need work (it might even fix it).

Its a cheap way to check,if it is the nut ,the new tuners won't solve anything .


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanx Bubb. Good advice. I have stayed with the same gauge and manufacturer of strings. I sure hope for the best. This guitar sounds very nice while the tuning holds. As well it is actually nice through my Bassmate, although not real acoustic sounding but awesome with the tube screamer giving a unique voice.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

I bought my son a Sonoran when they first came out and yes, the stock Ping tuners are junk and died within 2 years.

Here's the best replacement direct fit, keeps the stock look and fits the old holes;

Gotoh's Kluson style tuners with metric bushings from Allparts


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Bubb, I tried the chapstick fix when I got home last night. I played in frustration until the wee hours. Still it would not hold a stable tuning. But thanx for the suggestion.

- - - Updated - - -

Thanx Jiimy_D. It seems that the solution is replacement of tuning machines. I will check out the tuning machines from Allparts. Nice that they seem to be a very close replacement. I'm looking forward to having this guitar play as it should.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

this is the method that i use to string all my guitars...
have you tried it?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rhdxCECcl4

There is no slippage when you lock your strings with this method..

G.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanx GTmaker. Interesting video. I'll give it a try. I have to say the good folks on Guitars Canada are among the the most helpful. There's a question what do you like about being Canadian. Definately the best guitar page on the internet, Guitars Canada, has to one of my best Canadian likes.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I also have this guitar lefty. I just got it a few months ago and, while I've had no problems with the tuners so far, I immediately noticed that they seemed to be the weak link in an otherwise "good value for the money" guitar. I saved that link to the tuners for the impending breakdown.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

I spent a couple of late nights "fretting" over this guitar. Here's what finally emerged. When I received the guitar and found that is wasn't so great. I persisted figuring that I just wasn't getting that acoustic vibe. Things seemed fine playing my electric guitars, but the acoustic always seemed lame. After some time, many months, I had the guitar set up. The action had definitely improved. However the tuning had gotten worse. After checking here and trying the methods suggested, with the exception of new tuning machines, I finally found the problem. The compensated bridge saddle was actually for a right handed guitar. The saddle that was on the guitar when I received was a bone saddle that was crudely scraped together to make the guitar play. Yesterday I got a hold of the Fender service rep in Regina. They are trying to get me the proper compensated bridge saddle. Note: This guitar was not bought locally.


----------

